

Show HN: my weekend project - thomap

I built a small website this weekend where people can show off their figurine collection. The goal of this website is just to be in my portfolio. So I want it to look "cool".<p>Any advice on how to improve the landing page, the register page and the dashboard?<p>URL : http://www.figurine-fan.com/  
- account: demo@gmail.com:hndemo  
- http://www.figurine-fan.com/hndemo<p>Thanks!
======
vesky
Looks nice. I have a bit of pixelation on the button & font. But overall it's
nice, clean and a simple idea. I like it.

You should share it with the guys at -> <http://www.reddit.com/r/figurines>

------
thomap
clickable link: <http://www.figurine-fan.com/>

